# December's Photo Contest



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

This months concept/theme is the season, celebration and our hobby.

December Photo ContestOne small change in this months rules. I think some minor Photoshop work will be allowed. Crop, rotate, minor color and exposure adjustments are okay this month....NOTHING MORE

*How it works:* 

The first day of every month (or around it) a new photo theme/contest will be posted and everyone submits their photo for consideration.
On (or around) the 21st of that month, we will open a voting thread with each submitted photo.
On the last day of the month, the winner will be announced and will be in charge of starting the next month's thread by telling us what the new theme/contest will be.
*Contest Rules:* 
Picture must be your own photo
Minor Photoshop allowed...crop, rotate, adjust color and exposure... BUT NO MORE!
Entry must be a new photo - no older pictures
Only one entry per person
Be creative
Have fun
You _can_ change your picture that you submit but you must make it clear which picture you want in the voting thread.

The winner gets to pick next months theme. Have fun with this.

Oh and this months prize.

A Few of My Favorite Things


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Well Hot Dawg! :biggrin:

Thank you Bill, this sounds like it will be a lot of fun! arty:

/


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Great idea bill and generous!


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Well, drat. My most recent image's taken don't fit the theme. I really need to get a lens, since I'm out my lens now.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Here you are, My celebration of getting married. This has been a great Fall/Winter


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes a little bump here...come on people only 10 more days to get your photos posted. I know Brent’s pic is great but he needs a little competition.


----------



## standldc (Nov 16, 2011)

Some of my hobbies.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

One of my favorite cigars...


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Alright, I'll throw this in just for giggles.


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

Rb


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm going to try to take something today. The weather finally decided to agree with my theme. Thanks for the awesome contest BIll!


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

'Tis the season.



















Same picture, just resized. Thanks again for the contest Bill!


----------



## tmmedic20 (Oct 30, 2011)

Cause i love contests!


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

Okay, here's my entry. Talked me into wrapping presents early. I.e. before the night before Christmas... lol


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Good stuff people. 

Today is the last day to get your photos posted. I'll have the voting thread up tomorrow morning.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Subscribed


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

A few of my favorite things....



Thanks for looking.

-Andy


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

Just realized I mis-read the theme for this month's competition. I thought the theme was "A few of my favorite things". Sorry, photo isn't very celebratory or seasonal. I will pay closer attention next time.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Bad Andy said:


> Just realized I mis-read the theme for this month's competition. I thought the theme was "A few of my favorite things". Sorry, photo isn't very celebratory or seasonal. I will pay closer attention next time.


I don't know about you but that pic looks celebratory to me :thumb:


----------



## Oliva (Jan 28, 2010)

Bad Andy said:


> A few of my favorite things....
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> -Andy


So sweet! That Shark looks amazing! No ice for me in the scotch! Lol!!


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

An Anejo 77 and a great singlemalt. Sure looks like celebration to me.


----------

